# best eyeliner for waterline?



## mreichert (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm looking for a cheaper brand eyeliner for the waterline- I don't feel like shelling out big bucks for eyeliners, so.... does anyone know of a cheaper brand that still works well? 

TIA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




-Marlena


----------



## ShauntyXD (Mar 14, 2008)

Sephora's eyeliner is good; it's $6 or something. It's small though, like a short stick of eyeliner.
I suppose you cant go wrong with regular drugstore eyeliner pencils. i really like Almay eyeliner in the twist up thing (do they sell Almay in the US?)


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 14, 2008)

handsdown - smashbox jet set - never disappears & is designed to be used in the waterline. Best to use the arched liner brush. 

sorry, just read where you wanted something cheap - SB isn't cheap, but it's really really is good stuff


----------



## thelove4tequila (Mar 14, 2008)

Maybelline! I actually like it better than my MAC Smolder!


----------



## Moonspell (Mar 14, 2008)

L’Oreal Automatic Pencil Eyeliner 
It's a nice automatic-sharpening kohl liner for a perfect smoldering look


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Mar 14, 2008)

I love Revlon Colorstay....it seriously lasts forever and self-sharpening.


----------



## mreichert (Mar 15, 2008)

Thank you all so much! Are these pencils rough on the eye? I'm looking for something somewhat creamy- I've tried some "cheaper" ones that were just like pencils, and they scratched my waterlines


----------



## Shenanigans (Mar 15, 2008)

I use Rimmel Exaggerate Full Colour Eye Definer in Noir.  It goes on really easily, stays put, and is pretty cheap.


----------



## ShauntyXD (Mar 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mreichert* 

 
_Thank you all so much! Are these pencils rough on the eye? I'm looking for something somewhat creamy- I've tried some "cheaper" ones that were just like pencils, and they scratched my waterlines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The Almay one i suggested is rly nice and smooth. The Sephora one is a little scratchy...


----------



## frocher (Mar 15, 2008)

Prestige makes some very smooth pencils, they are inexpensive and the waterproof ones don't smudge.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mreichert* 

 
_Thank you all so much! Are these pencils rough on the eye? I'm looking for something somewhat creamy- I've tried some "cheaper" ones that were just like pencils, and they scratched my waterlines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The smashbox jet set is a gel...very soft for the delicate waterline. It comes in a big pot that lasts forever too. My eyes are extremely sensitive to everything, plus i wear contacts and this is the only liner i can put there.


----------



## tigrazza (Mar 16, 2008)

As seen here on Specktra, why don't you dip your pencil in your Blacktrack fluidline?
(if you're speaking about a black waterline... But I think that it'll work with every colour...) 
It's very soft and stays on great for hours *:* >


----------



## aaj83 (Mar 26, 2008)

revlon's colorstay is verrry creamy..it won't scratch your eye...and its the self sharpening kind...


----------



## Brittni (Mar 26, 2008)

I don't like the normal short stick Sephora eyeliners (just bought one and it doesn't have good color payoff imo)...BUT...I LOVE Sephora's "flashy liner waterproof" (8$) for the waterline...I have it in "flaushy mauve" and it's gorgeousss. (It is what is on my waterline in my avatar right now!)


----------



## FantaZ (Mar 26, 2008)

I use the Revlon ColorStay eyeliner.  They are creamy and they last longer than most of the eyeliners I have (though they still come off on me since I have watery & sensitive eyes).  I think it's less than $10.


----------



## STEP2384 (Mar 26, 2008)

maybelline expert eyes. they come in a pack of two little red pencils and are about $3-$4.  and all you need is a lighter to "warm" the tip up for like 2 seconds, but make sure its not melty before you put it on (i test it on my wrist before applying it on my water line). plus its waterproof and will last all day.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tigrazza* 

 
_As seen here on Specktra, why don't you dip your pencil in your Blacktrack fluidline?
(if you're speaking about a black waterline... But I think that it'll work with every colour...) 
It's very soft and stays on great for hours *:* >_

 
I'm not 100% sure, but I believe fluidlines are not safe for waterline... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 also, it ruined my contacts...


----------



## aaj83 (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FantaZ* 

 
_I use the Revlon ColorStay eyeliner. They are creamy and they last longer than most of the eyeliners I have (though they still come off on me since I have watery & sensitive eyes). I think it's less than $10._

 
heey..even my eyes are watery..do you know any liner which STAAAYS on your waterline?? everything comes off on my waterline..i even tried fluidline..but even that didn't stay..


----------



## brownsuga lady (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_I'm not 100% sure, but I believe fluidlines are not safe for waterline... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 also, it ruined my contacts... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's what I thought. I never know how to apply it well to my waterline anyway. It always gets messy and goes directly into my eye. Yick! 

I'll stick with pencil/powerpoint/cremestick on my waterline.


----------



## Kiseki (Mar 27, 2008)

Although it's expensive, nothing beats Guerlain's Terracotta Loose Powder Kohl. Other than that the thing with more staying powder that is relatively affordable is MAC's Technakohl.


----------



## stacylynne (Mar 27, 2008)

If you want to spend the min. on eyeliner for your water line, I would used Rimmel eyeliner. I have their eyeliner in black & white. Hope this helps


----------



## kristakamikaze (Mar 27, 2008)

i use Avons ultry luxury or somethign liek that,
the pencil kind, not the one you turn [glimmer sticks]

its a very soft/long lasting liner.

its teh only one ill use on the water line
it has quite the staying power


----------



## Kuuipo (Mar 27, 2008)

Waterline? Is that the lower inner rim of the lower eyelid? 
A cheap but really good pencil is the Wet and Wild Kohl/Kajal pencil. (Kajal types are meant for inner rims. ) The best hygeine advice to prevent irritation is to use optomologist approved products, sharpen the product to get rid of gunk on the outside of the pencils, soften the point on your hand or wrist and line. Don't use inner rimming if you are a contact lens wearer.


----------

